
OSH Park now supports native KiCad uploads - wicker
https://blog.oshpark.com/2016/06/08/native-kicad-uploads/
======
buserror
Might have to revisit KiCad, for the nth time. Last few times I ran away
screaming after a few minutes! That mouse-position-dependent-keypress mode
just drives me completely crazy. It feels like Autocad from the early 90's.

On the other hand, the push/pull router that has been contributed to the board
editor looks too interesting to ignore!

